# Richmond Va Herf TONIGHT!!!!



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I should have posted this a few days ago, but was with my kids all weekend having a great time.

Tonight from 6PM to Midnight, at Legends Brewing, is their anniversary party. Entry is $12 for a ton of food and good beer.

I personally will be bartending to raise money for my club.

Legends is cigar friendly so feel free to belly up to the bar and puff away. Last year I always had a stogie burning at the end of the bar!

directions can be found at Legendsbrewing.com

If I havent met you before, please introduce yourself!

Cheers!
George

the barley wine is incredible, as well as my 13 year favorite the Legends porter! I also can mix different beers to match the cigar you are smoking, come try what I can make for you!


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Damn I wish I was back in Richmond (tobacco row) espescially this time of the year. But alas I am not and cannot partake.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I should be in Richmond a lot more starting this March. I hope this comes up again sometime soon. Enjoy.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

clampdown said:


> I should be in Richmond a lot more starting this March. I hope this comes up again sometime soon. Enjoy.


any time you are in richmond, pm me, we will get together


----------

